# ND Snowline



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snowline is starting to shape up nicely!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeet! :wink:

Chris what website are you pulling that from? The one I have isnt updating!

Thanks!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Go to....http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/index.htm ... er_Midwest


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have a lot of snow up here...the countryside looks like the moon.Trees are about the only thing above the snow.We should have sheetwater here this spring


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I can just see it now...........Snows everywhere!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

should be plenty of water in the fields this spring. gonna be a sloppy mess but it will be fun :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I can hear those white SOBs barking already!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

This cols weather will reallY HELP the snow PACK now so the snow will hold in the open fields!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/USNati ... e&pid=none


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Happy to see ND finally getting some snow. Hope to see you fine people lst week of April, hope I'm not to late to help do my part in thinning out them thar snows. Wind chill factor in San Diego this pm is +63.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You better be ready to drive ALOT cause the main push has already gone through ND by then, after that it is just the juvies and they are a ***** to find.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

+63, yeasterday in Grand Forks it was like -60 with the windchill, how you like them apples? Sauced. Like the snows this spring.


----------

